# Spitfire Audio - Hauschka Composer Toolkit ...



## idematoa (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 20, 2019)

Piano swarm?


----------



## Mornats (Jun 20, 2019)

It looks and sounds a bit like that piano pad thing Christian showed off in an earlier video. It looked to me like it was a mix of a piano with pads triggered by the piano keys.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## akvalley (Jun 20, 2019)

I will guess that it's a piano library based on the setup Olafur Arnalds used on the re:member album. 
See NPR link for details about that. 

You play chords and the software adds notes based on the Euclidean algorithm (Soniccouture's Kontakt libraries use this) or the new grid found in Spitfire Audio's new Kelper Orchestra. 

I would even say that it's a response the Noire piano library Nils Frahm made for Native Instruments.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 20, 2019)

This may or may not be related, but something I wish could be realised somehow with samples and software: have the sound of the piano, but with the flexibility of a wind or bowed string instrument. IOW, I wish I could have complete control the decay and dynamics of piano notes, such that I could crescendo a note, or sustain it without it decaying. A piano can’t do this, but an imaginary software hybrid piano/wind/bowed string instrument possibly could.

Please forgive me for indulging my idea - hope I didn’t side track the thread too much.

Back to what this could be specifically, it does sound like a piano swarm type library. I’d imagine there is a lot more to it than that.

Do they ever sleep over at SA?


----------



## sunetti (Jun 21, 2019)

I already have a bunch of piano libraries (including Noire) but I guess _one more_ won't hurt..


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 21, 2019)

What's with the weird libraries lately? While I guess they are cool, they're also very specific...I would be down for a good solid orchestral library of sorts, rather than "effecty" instruments.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 21, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> What's with the weird libraries lately? While I guess they are cool, they're also very specific...I would be down for a good solid orchestral library of sorts, rather than "effecty" instruments.



I dunno, I think the vanilla orchestral library path has been well trodden. I’m down with the effecty stuff!


----------



## CGR (Jun 21, 2019)

Is it likely to be the results of the recent multi-mic sampling session at AIR studios of the Yamaha Upright Piano Christian tracked down (the very same piano he sampled years ago for the original Spitfire felt piano)?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm still wondering why they got rid of Albion ll Loegria. Will it be updated? Was it a poor seller? etc


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 21, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> I'm still wondering why they got rid of Albion ll Loegria. Will it be updated? Was it a poor seller? etc



My guess is it will be updated, like Albion 1 -> One. Even if it was selling poorly, not like there’s much overhead once a library has been created, just some server space really. If it’s updated, would be interesting to see if they go Kontakt route or their own engine.


----------



## star.keys (Jun 22, 2019)

Here goes the pointless marketing (some people call it ‘hype marketing’) again... Is anyone still buying spitfire libraries? They haven’t released anything that found to be useable since SSO...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 22, 2019)

star.keys said:


> Here goes the pointless marketing (some people call it ‘hype marketing’) again... Is anyone still buying spitfire libraries? They haven’t released anything that found to be useable since SSO...



It depends what you want really. If you are into the sounds design side of things (which I personally am not), then it might be very interesting. But it's a bit cynical to be trashing something that you haven't even heard yet.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jun 22, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## Garry (Jun 22, 2019)

Apparently, this is 'Hauschka' - I have to admit my ignorance, having never heard of him. Listening to him now on iTunes...

Any good?


----------



## SvenE (Jun 22, 2019)

I am a big fan of Hauschka`s work (Albums and Soundtracks). His latest Album " A Different Forest" is wonderful. I suggest to also have a brief look at his short promo video for the Novation Peak.


----------



## star.keys (Jun 22, 2019)

LinusW said:


> Yes. Absolutely.
> If anything’s pointless here I say it is your negativism.
> From Studio Strings to Orchestral Swarm, lots of products that sparked creativity for my projects.



Deleting my post here because I don’t want to drop down to your level of starting personal attacks


----------



## star.keys (Jun 22, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> It depends what you want really. If you are into the sounds design side of things (which I personally am not), then it might be very interesting. But it's a bit cynical to be trashing something that you haven't even heard yet.



It is funny that I find it cynical to put some random noise into “coming up” videos like that.. it is boring and old fashioned actually


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 22, 2019)

Judging from the posted video, this upcoming Spitfire library will obviously be piano-centered. It sounds like granular manipulation of sustained piano sounds. As an owner of Granulate 2 from Fracture Sounds, I'm quite familiar with this particular tone. I also have Spitfire Labs library called Epic Piano Pads that has similar feel though its sounds were made using different methods.

In any case, I'm always intrigued by piano libraries, especially those that offer both the principal detailed piano sounds plus pads and atmospheres made from the original recordings that blend "seamlessly" with them. But knowing Spitfire, this new library will probably be more than that and too expensive for my budget.


----------



## josephspirits (Jun 22, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> Interesting




Oh man! I was hoping they might collaborate with Dustin O'Halloran at some point but this still has me interested.


----------



## ism (Jun 22, 2019)

I really like Hauschka, so this is quite exciting.

Very much in the Olafur-esque neo-classical space, although rather more rooted in electronica and ambient.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 22, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> I'm still wondering why they got rid of Albion ll Loegria. Will it be updated? Was it a poor seller? etc



I'm guessing they would already announced Albion Two if it's in the making, but with Spitfire you never know.. Maybe they're thinking that Albion One and Albion Tundra offer most things that new users could be looking for in such "all-in-one" libraries. The One handling the most uses and styles including the unavoidable "epic" approach and Tundra for delicate and intimate ones.

Personally, I have Albion Legacy, Loegria and Tundra and they cover most of my needs, not only for orchestral instruments but also for strings and cinematic elements. Loegria is a fantastic set of more detailed string brushes in addition to ones found in Legacy but also to more exotic ones in Tundra. For those with the bigger budget who can invest in dedicated string libraries from Spitfire, those are probably not as useful and interesting, but for the rest of us, it is a shame to loose yet another member of venerable Albion family, especially if it's for good this time.


----------



## ccarreira (Jun 22, 2019)

A prepared piano library? Damn, just bought UVI Augmented Piano on their sale.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 22, 2019)

ism said:


> I really like Hauschka, so this is quite exciting.
> 
> Very much in the Olafur-esque neo-classical space, although rather more rooted in electronica and ambient.






I like this improvisation too...


----------



## idematoa (Jun 23, 2019)

"Pre-order Hauschka Composer Toolkit now and download on 27th June 2019. Promotional price ends 11th July 2019."

===> "Presented in our sophisticated Evo Grid, mix and match multiple signal options, from Pedal FX, Distorted, Modular to Binson Echorec tape delay, or choose from 50 curated presets, for endless combinations of instantly playable sounds."

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hauschka-composer-toolkit/


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 23, 2019)

idematoa said:


> "Pre-order Hauschka Composer Toolkit now and download on 27th June 2019. Promotional price ends 11th July 2019."
> 
> ===> "Presented in our sophisticated Evo Grid, mix and match multiple signal options, from Pedal FX, Distorted, Modular to Binson Echorec tape delay, or choose from 50 curated presets, for endless combinations of instantly playable sounds."
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hauschka-composer-toolkit/


Free demo patches! It is great that they continue the trend from Kepler.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 23, 2019)

Spitfire Audio Hauschka Composer Toolkit

Looks inspiring. The last prepared piano I played with was on a music course I did 5 years ago. I feel like part of the appeal of PP is the spontaneity, which obviously is lost a bit when sampled. But some of the techniques used can damage a piano if you are not careful (nuts, bolts, screws can wreak havoc), plus it’s quite a lot of effort to prepare one for performance or a recording, so I can understand why many don’t attempt it.

I have Peter Siedlaczek’s Total Piano library that was released in the late 90s and came on 2 CD-ROMs which had quite a few PP patches. I seem to remember there was a circular saw involved at one point! Eek!


----------



## idematoa (Jun 23, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> Free demo patches! It is great that they continue the trend from Kepler.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2019)

Huge meh. I thought my ideas for a *Jerry Goldsmith* and/or *John Williams Toolkit* were _*waaay*_ better, personally.

Did @Spitfire Team really think this lib would sell more than the above?

To me they should have made a golden and silver age film score composer series starting with the Bernard Herrmann. But as the Stones say...


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 23, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Huge meh. I thought my ideas for a *Jerry Goldsmith* and/or *John Williams Toolkit* were _*waaay*_ better, personally.
> 
> Did SA really think this lib would sell more than the above?
> 
> To me they should have made a golden and silver age film score composer series starting with the Bernard Herrmann. But as the Stones say...


Obtaining the rights to do that might be an issue.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Obtaining the rights to do that might be an issue.



I suspect the sales (even just from forums like this) would more than compensate for that. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## ptram (Jun 23, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Huge meh. I thought my ideas for a *Jerry Goldsmith* and/or *John Williams Toolkit* were _*waaay*_ better, personally.


For what I can see, most of European TV movie production requires this type of sounds, more than JG or JW styles. The post-Wallander scene is full of atmospheric soundtracks, and what SA is doing, here, is to give professional composing tools to actual working media composers.

Paolo


----------



## VinRice (Jun 23, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> I suspect the sales (even just from forums like this) would more than compensate for that.
> 
> I could be wrong.


I don't think Spitfire would have a problem paying the royalties it's more a question of whether the estates/rightsholders would agree to it.


----------



## VinRice (Jun 23, 2019)

ptram said:


> For what I can see, most of European TV movie production requires this types of sounds, more than JG or JW styles. The post-Wallander scene is full of atmospheric soundtracks, and what SA is doing, here, is to give professional composing tools to actual working media composers.
> 
> Paolo


This is absolutely the case. There is no way you would get away with 'straight' orchestration in Euro TV/film at the moment.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 23, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Huge meh. I thought my ideas for a *Jerry Goldsmith* and/or *John Williams Toolkit* were _*waaay*_ better, personally.
> ..



John Williams has begun thinking about his legacy with the donation of all his original scores to Julliard. He could very well be interested in creating a library. I would certainly be interested in such a library, especially if it's recorded in Air Hall.


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 23, 2019)

AllanH said:


> John Williams has begun thinking about his legacy with the donation of all his original scores to Julliard. He could very well be interested in creating a library. I would certainly be interested in such a library, especially if it's recorded in Air Hall.


How would you think such a library would primarily be differentiated from SSO?

Maybe the current toolkit feels more fun and creative for Spitfire given that they’v already made plain orchestral libraries.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 23, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> How would you think such a library would primarily be differentiated from SSO?
> 
> Maybe the current toolkit feels more fun and creative for Spitfire given that they’v already made plain orchestral libraries.



I agree, it's not quite clear how a JW library would be substantially different from SSO. That being said, I would look to record some of the unique "tonguing" brass patterns found in e.g. Starwars as a type of extension to the double and triple tongue techniques. JW also uses e.g. celestas in a unique way (e.g Harry Potter), and I would seek to capture some of that. 

JW is a very gifted orchestrator and can push the orchestra to do unique things. I would attempt to capture some of that.

Given that the JW is about to retire from writing bigger movies, I would seek to engage him, as he's clearly a living genius, at least as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2019)

AllanH said:


> I agree, it's not quite clear how a JW library would be substantially different from SSO.



In the same way as Bernard Herrmann Toolkit is different from SSO. Idiosyncratic combinations and articulations, emphasis on specific techniques/orchestration.​
That was an easy question.​


----------



## ism (Jun 23, 2019)

Not that I'm against an impromptu Williams love-in in general, but at risk of derailing the thread, Hauschka is a pretty amazing composer also.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 23, 2019)

I could not figure out how I'd overlooked him as he sounded familar. He is the artist formerly known as Volker Bertelmann


----------



## idematoa (Jun 23, 2019)

A short demo of 2 presets :


----------



## josephspirits (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm looking forward to seeing the full list of what is actually in the toolkit. While I feel like I have a lot of the atmospheric/pad stuff covered from other libraries, I'm hoping that there is a good emotive piano at the center of this, hopefully with a bunch of unique sounding prepared articulations to experiment and layer with. I have always liked how the Olafur Toolkit is truly that; a collection of diverse tools for different needs, with the piano at the center. I like the idea of being supplied with tools that we can bend to make new sounds, rather than just emulating the composers themselves.

Although I have enjoyed following the work of composers like Hauschka, Olafur, and Nils Frahm a lot, to me the guy who has always struck the deepest (and seems to be talked about the least) is Dustin O'Halloran. From his piano tone and recording style, to his use of electronics and strings, his music has always stuck with me the most. I don't know if you even need to make a "composer toolkit" for him, but if that's what's happening these days I would love to see one.

That being said, it seems like half of this process is just about getting the composer in on the creative sampling process, and for that reason I'm excited to see more about what they got up to with Hauschka.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's my tryout, the pitch-bend at the beginning was added by me à la KO Dopplers, but is not actually part of the demo patches! I used the 100% Tape Sat and Delay and 50% Reverb on the Wood Mutes. On the Octave Swells I used about 2/3 Delay and Reverb, and zero Tape Sat.


----------



## bbrylow (Jun 23, 2019)

star.keys said:


> Deleting my post here because I don’t want to drop down to your level of starting personal attacks



I don't think it was a negative attack from him. I think he was just trying to make a common sense point.


----------



## star.keys (Jun 23, 2019)

bbrylow said:


> I don't think it was a negative attack from him. I think he was just trying to make a common sense point.



And you aren’t making a common sense act of unnecessarily jumping into conversations between two other people. It is obvious that your opinion has zero value when voiced to me; so please keep it with you. Feel free to fire up more if that’s your hobby, I’m ready to give it back.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 24, 2019)

star.keys said:


> And you aren’t making a common sense act of unnecessarily jumping into conversations between two other people. It is obvious that your opinion has zero value when voiced to me; so please keep it with you. Feel free to fire up more if that’s your hobby, I’m ready to give it back.



Or maybe just let each other be and do your own thing here.


----------



## josephspirits (Jun 24, 2019)

star.keys said:


> And you aren’t making a common sense act of unnecessarily jumping into conversations between two other people. It is obvious that your opinion has zero value when voiced to me; so please keep it with you. Feel free to fire up more if that’s your hobby, I’m ready to give it back.



You're on a forum.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 24, 2019)

VI Control Forum, where opinions are best kept between two people whose opinions matter.
The above comment is sardonic, in case there's any confusion.


----------



## bbrylow (Jun 24, 2019)

star.keys said:


> And you aren’t making a common sense act of unnecessarily jumping into conversations between two other people. It is obvious that your opinion has zero value when voiced to me; so please keep it with you. Feel free to fire up more if that’s your hobby, I’m ready to give it back.



Honestly I wouldn't waste my time with that. Just trying to clarify what others think.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## n9n9n9 (Jun 26, 2019)

am I reading this wrong or does the copy indicate that it is an EVO with 40 components?

If so this is structured like the LCO Textures library. Sounds like no velocity layers, pre-composed looped material, etc.

It still sounds good, but it doesn't sound like it has a deeply sampled piano at the core.


----------



## josephspirits (Jun 27, 2019)

n9n9n9 said:


> am I reading this wrong or does the copy indicate that it is an EVO with 40 components?
> 
> If so this is structured like the LCO Textures library. Sounds like no velocity layers, pre-composed looped material, etc.
> 
> It still sounds good, but it doesn't sound like it has a deeply sampled piano at the core.



No, I don't think you're wrong in reading that out of the copy. I was just hoping that if they went through the work of sampling a "Steinway grand with over 40 experimental preparations" that they would give us those prepared piano sounds on their own. It may just be all about the textures, we shall find out today!


----------



## ism (Jun 27, 2019)

n9n9n9 said:


> am I reading this wrong or does the copy indicate that it is an EVO with 40 components?
> 
> If so this is structured like the LCO Textures library. Sounds like no velocity layers, pre-composed looped material, etc.
> 
> It still sounds good, but it doesn't sound like it has a deeply sampled piano at the core.





n9n9n9 said:


> am I reading this wrong or does the copy indicate that it is an EVO with 40 components?
> 
> If so this is structured like the LCO Textures library. Sounds like no velocity layers, pre-composed looped material, etc.
> 
> It still sounds good, but it doesn't sound like it has a deeply sampled piano at the core.



It’s a ‘toolkit’, as opposed to an ‘evo’ or ‘Textures’ library. I’d expect it to be more like the OA Toolkit, but with evos, perhaps in the manor of the EW choir. We’ll see I guess.


----------



## josephspirits (Jun 27, 2019)

It's live: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hauschka-composer-toolkit/


----------



## ism (Jun 27, 2019)

Wow, that swell grid in particular is once of the most amazing things i’ve ever heard.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 27, 2019)

First contact...
Instrument : Spitfire Audio - HCT - Swells Grid


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 27, 2019)

Looking forward to downloading this later this morning. 
Hauschka played in syd to a loverly intimate gathering last night at the factory theatre. (Was a good excuse to catch up with a few colleagues... he surfaced a few screen composers I hadn’t seen in a while!)

Such a great combination of simplicity, emotion, texture, electronic techniques. Hoping the library has a similar feeling...


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 27, 2019)

Enjoyed Paul's walkthrough. I completely missed this fellow's work and style of development. Listened to a set of videos on him today. This piece I think is a good representation of what he has done and the style and musical vocabulary he has developed.



Interersting that Spitfire have released this on the heals of their Kepler library. Those into Reich & Riley should sit up and take notice of his work.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 28, 2019)

_Quite similar with my "first contact", I appreciate the use of Polyrhythm, a playable sound material !_


----------



## Denkii (Jun 28, 2019)

star.keys said:


> It is obvious that your opinion has zero value when voiced to me; so please keep it with you.


"Shut up while you're talking to me!"


----------



## geronimo (Jun 28, 2019)

Can we have tempo control as with your Kepller Instrument instead only two tempos (90 and 120 bpm) ?


----------



## Random Guy (Jun 28, 2019)

Is it me, or have the last few releases from Spitfire been a bit, meh? I just feel like they've hit a wall.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 28, 2019)

I've just watched Paul Thomson's traditionally wonderful tour of the library. Definitely some unique, beautiful and useful textures in here, though (as usual) the whole thing had turned out to be much more than what I've expected. In the beginning, I was thinking this will be something more similar to OACT: a deeply sampled piano plus a number of additional sounds that blend "perfectly" with it, or even something like "Woodchester Piano" and "Midnight Grand" projects from Fracture Sounds.

Personally, I was never too keen to the libraries aiming to replicate the "signature" sounds and tools used by a certain composer even if they're very close to what I like using in my own work. I prefer libraries that are more "generic" in nature, maybe with just a hint of the particular artist (read: Enigma).

Anyway, I feel that HCT is too niche and expensive library for me. I dare to say that I already have a number of libraries from Spitfire themselves and other developers like Sound Dust, Exotic States, Fracture Sounds and Native Instruments, that feature sounds "of similar nature", even though the process of recording and producing of this library is in many ways unique.


----------



## ysnyvz (Jun 28, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Is it me, or have the last few releases from Spitfire been a bit, meh? I just feel like they've hit a wall.


Either they don't care about traditional sample libraries anymore or they think there is nothing left to do. So they focus on pads/soundscapes.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jun 28, 2019)

I think that's great for media composers. It's like being able to invite Hauschka for a recording session to your own studio. He really got a specific signature that he started to build many years ago.
The real boundaries (like always) are our own imagination.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 28, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Is it me, or have the last few releases from Spitfire been a bit, meh? I just feel like they've hit a wall.



I don't know. I really like The Kepler Orchestra and already put it to some good use in one song. But this one leaves me completely cold after watching Paul's walk-though. I guess it's a personal thing.


----------



## Floris (Jun 28, 2019)

Question is: what libraries need to be made still? Traditional orchestra has been done, there’s a studio range for a different room and a lot of good ambient libraries have been done.
At this point they are more likely to go for experimental stuff; which is more hit-or-miss than say, a standard brass library.

Personally, I would like to see more in-depth on specific styles since there’s still range to cover there, kinda like the Albion range & Bernard Hermann toolkit. It’s probably a stretch, but I wouldn’t mind seeing some jazzy stuff either.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 28, 2019)

Floris said:


> Question is: what libraries need to be made still? Traditional orchestra has been done, there’s a studio range for a different room and a lot of good ambient libraries have been done.
> At this point they are more likely to go for experimental stuff; which is more hit-or-miss than say, a standard brass library.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see more in-depth on specific styles since there’s still range to cover there, kinda like the Albion range & Bernard Hermann toolkit. It’s probably a stretch, but I wouldn’t mind seeing some jazzy stuff either.



I would love for them to do a Robert Fripp Toolkit.


----------



## avocado89 (Jun 28, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Is it me, or have the last few releases from Spitfire been a bit, meh? I just feel like they've hit a wall.


I tend to agree with you on this. Don't get me wrong, I am definitely a "fanboy" of Spitfire. However, I feel like there has been something lacking in the past few releases from them. Maybe it's because the market is oversaturated at the moment, maybe it's because SA's marketing is always so over the top (in a good way) that we expect the whole universe in one sample library? As I recall for a while last year they were releasing more "generic" orchestral libraries and then people started to complain that they wanted more "ambient-textural libraries", so now the past few have been more along the experimental side. Maybe as a company, they are a bit confused as to what consumers want, and they are falling into the trap of trying to please everyone? Or at least please those that shout the loudest? Who knows. I am honestly just speculating. You folks on the forum are much wiser than I could ever be - so it would be great to get your thoughts on the matter. In my opinion, I am completely with @TomislavEP! I too wish they had left a really good playable piano in there and then had all those evos, textures and synths built around it - like the OACT. God knows we don't need another piano library - but hell yes it would have been nice, especially from SA!


----------



## ysnyvz (Jun 28, 2019)

Floris said:


> Question is: what libraries need to be made still? Traditional orchestra has been done, there’s a studio range for a different room and a lot of good ambient libraries have been done.
> At this point they are more likely to go for experimental stuff; which is more hit-or-miss than say, a standard brass library.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see more in-depth on specific styles since there’s still range to cover there, kinda like the Albion range & Bernard Hermann toolkit. It’s probably a stretch, but I wouldn’t mind seeing some jazzy stuff either.


I'd like to see a deep sampled collection of middle eastern instruments recorded in Air by Spitfire or in Teldex by Orchestral Tools, but I guess they won't be interested. Because their main audience is film/game composers.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 29, 2019)

01 - SA - HCT - Ethereal Shimmer 
02 - SA - HCT - Solar Winds 
03 - SA - HCT - Purity Seal [Grid]


01 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Exquisite Pulse
02 - SA - HCT - Earth Rumbles [Grid] - Industrial Grit
03 - SA - HCT - In The Light [Grid]


----------



## ptram (Jun 29, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> I would love for them to do a Robert Fripp Toolkit.


I would also like a Frank Zappa Toolkit, to capture his particular style. In sixteen volumes.

Paolo


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 29, 2019)

*The code FIRST30 works for a 30pct discount on the pre-release price*


----------



## ptram (Jun 29, 2019)

ysnyvz said:


> Either they don't care about traditional sample libraries anymore or they think there is nothing left to do. So they focus on pads/soundscapes.


Wasn't the latest Studio series title released just a few months ago?

Paolo


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 29, 2019)

ptram said:


> I would also like a Frank Zappa Toolkit, to capture his particular style. In sixteen volumes.
> 
> Paolo


I am not sure if you are serious, but I would love to see the Zappa estate release his Synclavier custom sample library. Ruth marimba!


----------



## geronimo (Jun 29, 2019)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> *The code FIRST30 works for a 30pct discount on the pre-release price*


For the first order ...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 29, 2019)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> *The code FIRST30 works for a 30pct discount on the pre-release price*


it still shows at £199 for me with the code


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 29, 2019)

Sounds lovely but I much prefer to roll my own when it comes to this sort of stuff.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 29, 2019)

Floris said:


> Question is: what libraries need to be made still?



I have a few ideas...


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 29, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> I have a few ideas...


It's settled then... Charlie Clouser ToolKit incoming


----------



## idematoa (Jun 29, 2019)

01 - SA - KO - Europa - Celli Momentum Grid
02 - SA - HCT - Plug Rhyms Grid 120 BPM
03 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Lush Times
04 - SA - HCT - Pluck A Day [Grid] - Popping Up [Grid]
05 - SA - OAC - Chamber Grid
06 - UVI - Orchestral Suite - Grand Cassa


----------



## idematoa (Jul 5, 2019)

*01 - SA - HCT - Purity Seal [Grid] - OACE - Chamber Grid
02 - NI - Straylight - My Darkness Approaching*


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm all for the artist signature/ toolkit thing. I'm just not sure I want Spitfire doing it. Especially if they ever DID make a John Williams one. I have the Bernard Herrman one. It's ok. It's good if you cater to the library, but doesn't provide the type of flexibility I thought it would.


----------



## idematoa (Jul 6, 2019)

I really appreciate how easy it is to set up the work done by Hauschka on his piano. Making the technical thing accessible is never easy.

My last 2 contributions with HCT for today... 

01 - SA - KO - Minas Cleaner _ SA - HCT - A Scanner Darkly [Grid] _ NI - Straylight - Trowback Piano
02 - SA - ASE - Close To Home
03 - SA - WE - A Simple Start


01 - Arturia - Pigments - Full Service [Seq]
02 - Arturia - Pigments - Things I Arp [Seq]
03 - SA - HCT - Earth Rumbles [Grid] - NI - Straylight - Reversiano
04 - SA - WE - A Simple Start


----------



## idematoa (Jul 22, 2019)

Via mail : " Hauschka Composer Toolkit (Version: 22nd July 2019) is ready to download! 
This is a FREE update."


----------



## motomotomoto (Jul 22, 2019)

How is everyone liking this so far. Still tempted to pick this up for adding texture to piano pieces mostly.


----------



## redlester (Jul 23, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Via mail : " Hauschka Composer Toolkit (Version: 22nd July 2019) is ready to download!
> This is a FREE update."



I got this too. Don't think I've ever been e-mailed from them about any product updates in the past, I just stumbled across them when I went to install new products, so hopefully this is a welcome new policy.


----------



## idematoa (Aug 1, 2019)

*01 - SA - Hauschka Composer Toolkit - Swells Grid*
*02 - SA - Kepler Orchestra - Celli - Shards Grid Time Machine - Celli - Momentum Grid*
*03 - SA - Woodwind Evolutions - My Preset 01

*


----------

